# PIC added About to leave out on Kelly girl in destin this morning



## birddog721 (Jun 21, 2012)

8 hr trip coming up I'll post pics when we start boating fish. My 9 yr old nephew is super excited. Just hated we had to leave my dad this morning due to him being admitted in the hospital yesterday morning in the early hours due to chest pains  good luck to all who is fishing today.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 21, 2012)

Good Luck Birddog!
My first trip w/ Kelly Girl; I caught a big mahi, about 25 lbs & 2 - 15lb + gags


----------



## paulkeen (Jun 21, 2012)

just let us know what time for supper good luck


----------



## GASeminole (Jun 21, 2012)

Man, yall are not scared. I salute you
__________________________

GM 675  

Forecast as of 4:30 am CDT on June 21, 2012Synopsis For Destin Fl To Pascagoula Ms Out 60 Nm Including 
Mobile Bay-

Synopsis

Surface ridge of high pressure stretching from the western Atlantic Ocean to the northern Gulf of Mexico will gradually weaken through Friday. Meanwhile...a surface low pressure system will gradually deepen over the Gulf of Mexico Thursday through the weekend...and will maintain a moderate to strong easterly flow mainly over the offshore waters through the weekend. Forecast as of 4:30 am CDT on June 21, 2012Small craft should exercise caution
Waters From Pensacola Fl To Pascagoula Ms From 20 To 60 Nm- 
Waters From Destin To Pensacola Fl From 20 To 60 Nm-

Today
East winds 15 to 20 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet. Isolated showers and thunderstorms. 
Tonight
East winds 15 to 20 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet. Scattered showers and thunderstorms. 


http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/GM/675.html


----------



## birddog721 (Jun 21, 2012)

Paulkeen we actually had baked grouper and snapper for supper and it was great.


----------



## birddog721 (Jun 22, 2012)

This was a warm up trip headed to port st joe next Friday for 3 days offshore on a private boat with some friends.


----------



## blakely (Jun 22, 2012)

Had a trip planned til we saw the marine forecast for the next couple of days. Gonna wait for a little better weather. Its no fun, being in the gulf with waves throwing you around in the boat.


----------



## GASeminole (Jun 22, 2012)

Calling for 7-9s this weekend!

http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/GM/675.html 

This is the worst June weather pattern they have had in years down there. Making snapper season non existent for the weekend guys and really hurting the charter businesses as well. 

The Emerald Coast Marlin Tourney is this weekend.....

http://www.fishecbc.com/


----------



## captbrian (Jun 23, 2012)

Reports of a 145 inch blue headed to the scales today. Lemme tell you, a 145 inch fish is a dang beast!


----------



## GASeminole (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/mobileprote...88590691.90891.198168083548010&type=1&theater


----------



## tjchurch (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow what a brute.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 23, 2012)

That one is going to be in the money no doubt.....


----------



## jonkayak (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok, know that's a keeper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2012)

captbrian said:


> Reports of a 145 inch blue headed to the scales today. Lemme tell you, a 145 inch fish is a dang beast!






Ain't nobody gonna knock him out of 1st place !!!


----------



## captbrian (Jun 24, 2012)

Initial reports were it was 145 inches, but it was 125.  Ive had one 111" that went 530.6# so I knew it would be a stud!


----------

